# Fluval Edge 6 LED strip light mod



## Couv (Feb 14, 2013)

After prowling the forums a bunch and trying to decide how to improve the lights on my Edge, I found a forum post by 600rr http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=165249


I decided to do the same thing and make a more detailed log of how to make the light.

First I ordered 4 things from superbrightleds.com (cost ~$38):
NFLS-X3 (specifically NFLS-CW30X3) 6500k strip light, 50cm
12V DC Power supply 15watts
90 degree solderless NFLS-X3 connector x 2
NFLS-X3 compatible adapter cable with clamp

Of note, when ordering from this site, be sure that the accessories are for the specific strip that you are ordering, as there are multiple size strips.


I then cut the strip into 3 separate pieces, cutting off the wires that came stock









Attached the cut strips to make a U using the 90 degree connectors. Then connected the power supply with the ordered cable









(The strips have a + and - on them that must be continuous through the 90 degree connectors or they won't work)


I couldn't figure out a good way to cover the strip. I had made a couple trips to Lowe's and Home Depot before finding what would work well...an on-wall wiring metal channel. 1.9cm wide and 5 feet was $6. This I cut into sections to cover the light using a hack saw. I then spray-painted the sections black with flat black spraypaint.










The strip light then slid into these sections and I put it on the top of the tank and now the light spread is MUCH better. I'll take another picture in the dark as it's pretty bright in my office during the day. 








(tank isn't really setup up right now...pardon the bubbles and mess)


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

wow thats very clean looking. So would that bring it up to a high light now? and sorry to sound stupid, but what do u plug the new strip into? looks like a comp port not a wall plug


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

That is the nicest DIY Led mod on the Fluval Edge, good stuff! Got anymore pictures of the process?


----------



## Couv (Feb 14, 2013)

PinkRasbora said:


> wow thats very clean looking. So would that bring it up to a high light now? and sorry to sound stupid, but what do u plug the new strip into? looks like a comp port not a wall plug


I don't have access to a PAR meter, so I'm not able to figure out how much light is there. It's MUCH brighter than the stock LED's though.

That plug you see is the strip adapter that plugs into the power supply that has the wall plug. Check out the LED website and it shows a pic of the power supply.




FlyingHellFish said:


> That is the nicest DIY Led mod on the Fluval Edge, good stuff! Got anymore pictures of the process?


Those pictures basically are the whole process. Other than that it was just plugging things in, which superbrightleds has videos that show exactly how to do this. 

The black cover was just cut at 45 degree angles. Just have to be sure to measure the correct lengths for the inside/outside distances as otherwise things won't line up right


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow great mod... I have a GEN 1 edge and I'm considering upgrading the light as well. What do you use to get the precise 45° angles? Anyway, do you think this is superior to just buying the edge 12g led replacement arm and installing it on the 6g? The price is close and don't know if the DIY effort is worth it.. Thanks! Great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Cool, I bet you could sell those! I'd buy one!


----------



## Couv (Feb 14, 2013)

the 45 degree angles I cut free hand with a hack saw...They're not perfect, but i put a little glue on the corners and they fit close enough.

What I like about it is that it's out past the top of the edge so you dont get that spotlight effect on the center area


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well great job because they look perfect to me! LOL

I'm with Alaskan Fishface on selling them!


----------



## ryguy76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice, Couv!!

I too made a lightbar last month, based on 600rr's light mod, with my own additional ideas.

I posted my build on the "edge thread" and ended up quite happy with the results.

here's my post on it: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2859210&postcount=1834


----------



## freeleo3 (Jun 6, 2012)

That actually looks really nice. I've been trying to figure out a way to boost the light on the edge without interfering with the look of the tank too much. I've known all along that it isn't the greatest tank design from an accessibility/maintenance standpoint, but I'm obsessed with the way it looks, so I put up with it haha. I just have a few quick questions:

1. Did you go for the waterproof LED strips, or did you decide that the metal channels were adequate?

2. Does the light reach the corners of the tank? That's the primary problem I have with mine right now because the light really only illuminates the center. 

3. Does this lighting system put off a lot of heat, or does it stay relatively cool?

Thanks for the post and any help!


----------



## Couv (Feb 14, 2013)

freeleo3 said:


> 1. Did you go for the waterproof LED strips, or did you decide that the metal channels were adequate?
> 
> 2. Does the light reach the corners of the tank? That's the primary problem I have with mine right now because the light really only illuminates the center.
> 
> ...



1. Just regular strips. When I do water changes or something I always have a towel on top of the tank and I'm pretty careful...that said, if there was a ton of water, it could be a problem. 

2. The corners aren't that bright. If you wanted more light into the corners, you could always change the shape of the bars. For instance make the top piece 30cm instead of the 20cm that hugs the stock top. 

3. The metal cover is barely hot to touch and my house is generally about 76 degrees this time of year. I have a Fluval E50 heater and it is pretty much always in the 77-78 range.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

I saw someone else on here upgrade the LEDs and add snuck in some sort of CFL. I almost wanted to run out and grab an Edge just because of it.

This is nice too though.


----------



## Mikevwall (Jul 27, 2015)

Did you ever happen to determine your PAR?
If not what were you able to grow?


----------

